# Flash Forward



## pboi (Sep 26, 2009)

Better than Lost Premiere?


Yes.

Great start imo

http://eztv.it/ep/16406/flashforward-1x01-hdtv-2hd/


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 28, 2009)

CnP bump tonight 


> FlashForward
> 
> 
> Monday 28 September
> ...




meant to be as good as lost fingers crossed 

Promo


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks ruddy good, this, and mind of reminds me of a Woody Allen stand-up sketch


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2009)

How long is this one? Is it going to run on forever or is it finite?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How long is this one? Is it going to run on forever or is it finite?



22 episodes this series it say in paper

Dunno if they've thought of the ending, or will just wing it lost style


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 28, 2009)

*cough*

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=302519


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 28, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Dunno if they've thought of the ending, or will just wing it lost style



So, another six years where fuck all happens?

I really enjoyed Lost at the start, but my attention span (and giving a fuck span) reached it's limit about half way through season three of Lost.

I am more of a person who likes everything to be wrapped up in an hour, like CSI or The "new" Bill.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 28, 2009)

Heard Simon Mayo on Radio 5 this afternoon. His guests said that they thought it was very good, and the ending of the first episode was superb. Very much like Lost, one comented he didnt feel much for the characters though...


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope it doesnt follow the same script pattern as lost did:

1-5mins  Catch up on last week
5-10 mins  revaltion!!!
10-55mins nothing happens
55-60mins  HUGE REVALTION.

Repeat ad. nauseum.

I'll be watching tonight.  But I don't hold up high hopes for the series.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 28, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> So, another six years where fuck all happens?
> 
> I really enjoyed Lost at the start, but my attention span (and giving a fuck span) reached it's limit about half way through season three of Lost.




Me too.

I lasted until the 2nd week ofthe 2nd series of lost where I realised sweet fuck all was ever going to happen.  And that there would be no clever thought out plot twists,  just shit the writers thought up on the spot that they thought would be cool.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 28, 2009)

I loved Lost, then lost interest when it was dragged out. That and the change from Ch4 to Sky.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 28, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> I loved Lost, then lost interest when it was dragged out. That and the change from Ch4 to Sky.



I have Sky and gave up on it.

Especially as it changed from spooky things about numbers and smoke monsters to some ridiculous nonsense about time travel.

It's like they suddenly changed the writing staff


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2009)

D'wards said:


> 22 episodes this series it say in paper
> 
> Dunno if they've thought of the ending, or will just wing it lost style



I fucking hope it's not another Lost/heros/battlestar galactia great show but ruined later by some made up as it goes along fail.


EDIT
Heros was shit anyway, but could have been good. Nice idea.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 28, 2009)

Being disappointed about Flash Forward not being Lost is like already having Ebola and then being upset that you don't get Hantavirus


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope the regular episodes live up to the weird premise, but if it just boils down to something mundane about not wanting to be an alchoholic or whatever each person's shtick is then fuck it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I hope the regular episodes live up to the weird premise



I have yet to hear or see of an American series that can deliver 26 episodes a year for several series that can maintain such a level of suspense.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

i'll give it a go


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> So, another six years where fuck all happens?
> 
> I really enjoyed Lost at the start, but my attention span (and giving a fuck span) reached it's limit about half way through season three of Lost.
> .



Thats exactly what happened to me, when it moved from Channel 4 it became a chore to download and burn and that, and after 6 episodes i decided it was not worth the hassle.

I'm looking forward to it now, expecting lots of car crashes, train crashes perhaps (tho dead mans handle should prevent that), maybe the odd plain falling from the sky, (tho autopilot should prevent that). People falling off bikes at the very least


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 28, 2009)

Watching it now mainly because of the sort of PA'ish theme.

Its tosh, obviously, but seems well put together tosh that should help wile away Monday evenings.

Also, if my facts are right, this has only just started airing in the US and I wonder if this might be the pattern from now on due to the availability of torrents and so on ?

I know that I tend to watch stuff that I like such as the new series of Mad Men via this method rather than waiting for them to hit UK tv and when they do I dont bother which might hit ratings and thus advertising revenue ? So they start running the TV shows pretty close to how they air in the US so that people like me sit through the ad breaks ? Just speculation on my part but would be interested to hear from anybody in the telly world to see if it might be so.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 28, 2009)

Ohhh awake people!


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2009)

nice shot of the house of commons on fire


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 28, 2009)

belboid said:


> nice shot of the house of commons on fire




Maybe.

Taking LA as being 8 hours behind London then I guess we would have had this whole 'blackout' thing at 6.00pm. Height of the rush hour. I suppose one of the traffic spotting planes or Helicopters might have crashed into the HoP but the odds of it being on fire like that must be pretty small. 

Now the flight paths into both Gatwich and Heathrow, well that would be murderous and I would also guess that given the rush hour timing, the main railway stations absolute carnage (although the whole 'dead man' braking system might avoid that)

Roads might be different in that they would be so slow anyway that only minor collision damage. 

And yes, I do think about this sort of thing to much.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 28, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Taking LA as being 8 hours behind London then I guess we would have had this whole 'blackout' thing at 6.00pm. Height of the rush hour. I suppose one of the traffic spotting planes or Helicopters might have crashed into the HoP but the odds of it being on fire like that must be pretty small.
> 
> ...



Keep reminding yourself.

IT IS NOT REAL!


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 28, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Also, if my facts are right, this has only just started airing in the US and I wonder if this might be the pattern from now on due to the availability of torrents and so on ?



Trouble is with this method, is that you have a HUGE break come Christmas time and spend months with no new episodes.

Least with the Channel 4 method of starting everything in January, means that you get to see the whole thing in one chunk.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

it was OK - it'll need to get better to keep me with  it, and I can already see the signs of it lapsing into turgid soap opera with weird backstories


----------



## Gromit (Sep 28, 2009)

Are we just going to have had the one event, with different people turning up each week to disclose their clues?

I can see it getting a bit old after a while. Hope I'm wrong as i did enjoy the first episode.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 28, 2009)

D'wards said:


> 22 episodes this series it say in paper
> 
> Dunno if they've thought of the ending, or will just wing it lost style





PacificOcean said:


> So, another six years where fuck all happens?
> 
> I really enjoyed Lost at the start, but my attention span (and giving a fuck span) reached it's limit about half way through season three of Lost.
> 
> I am more of a person who likes everything to be wrapped up in an hour, like CSI or The "new" Bill.





FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I hope it doesnt follow the same script pattern as lost did:
> 
> 1-5mins  Catch up on last week
> 5-10 mins  revaltion!!!
> ...





FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Me too.
> 
> I lasted until the 2nd week ofthe 2nd series of lost where I realised sweet fuck all was ever going to happen.  And that there would be no clever thought out plot twists,  just shit the writers thought up on the spot that they thought would be cool.





Barking_Mad said:


> I loved Lost, then lost interest when it was dragged out. That and the change from Ch4 to Sky.





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I fucking hope it's not another Lost/heros/battlestar galactia great show but ruined later by some made up as it goes along fail.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Heros was shit anyway, but could have been good. Nice idea.





Balbi said:


> Being disappointed about Flash Forward not being Lost is like already having Ebola and then being upset that you don't get Hantavirus



You do realise the last 2 seasons of Lost have been nothing short of brilliant right?

And that the ending has been planned since (at the latest) mid-way through Season 2, which the most recent episodes have shown explicitly?

Kids and their attention spans these days *grumble*

Back on topic, I thought it was a very impressive pilot episode, looking forward to seeing where they go with it.

Also seeing Seth Macfarlane as an FBI agent makes me


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2009)

anyone know what the really fidgetty hip hop track was that was used near the beginning, when they're doing the  stakeout?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 29, 2009)

That was interesting, though it felt 15 minutes too long. Hope the characterisation improves. I have a feeling they will have to shoehorn in a bunch of weird crap to sustain this for even one entire season. Difficult to really comment to be fair, though it did start to drag. Actually the idea of some people being awake during the 'ff' struck me as a copout really, don't know why.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 29, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> You do realise the last 2 seasons of Lost have been nothing short of brilliant right?



NO!  Becuase I the rest of it was so dragged out and pony 



> Also seeing Seth Macfarlane as an FBI agent makes me



Was that HIM???  LOL!  I remember thinking that agent looks incredibly like Seth Macfarlane.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Taking LA as being 8 hours behind London then I guess we would have had this whole 'blackout' thing at 6.00pm. Height of the rush hour. I suppose one of the traffic spotting planes or Helicopters might have crashed into the HoP but the odds of it being on fire like that must be pretty small.
> 
> ...




And how about a very mild disaster in Japan, with everyone tucked up in bed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> You do realise the last 2 seasons of Lost have been nothing short of brilliant right?
> 
> And that the ending has been planned since (at the latest) mid-way through Season 2, which the most recent episodes have shown explicitly?
> 
> ...



I did enjoy the last season of lost but it was still dragged out to fuck. Read my complaint again. Lost was a good idea and a good programme, but they started making it up as they went along to drag it out. That's not how great stories are written. 
Supposedly the last (next) season of Lost was always written (to some extent) so hopefully there will be a good conclusion, unlike the very disappointing battlestar galactica (- and the recent 100 bullets comic book fans).

Nice to see Seth and Harold, I wonder which other comedy actors are going to pop up?


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> That was interesting, though it felt 15 minutes too long. Hope the characterisation improves. I have a feeling they will have to shoehorn in a bunch of weird crap to sustain this for even one entire season. Difficult to really comment to be fair, though it did start to drag. Actually the idea of some people being awake during the 'ff' struck me as a copout really, don't know why.



How do you know they were actually people??


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2009)

I've given this considered thought, and decided that if they have an episode where the Seth character talks entirely like Stewie or Quagmire for an episode, or John Cho gets high to cope with his upcoming death, this will be the greatest show on tv.

Bonus points if Miles from This Life does his 'guppy fish' expression.


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Taking LA as being 8 hours behind London then I guess we would have had this whole 'blackout' thing at 6.00pm. Height of the rush hour. I suppose one of the traffic spotting planes or Helicopters might have crashed into the HoP but the odds of it being on fire like that must be pretty small.
> 
> ...



No maybe about it at all - it _was_ a nice shot, even if it was utterly absurd in its unlikelihood - you know what?  The whole bleeding premise is utterly absurd!

& iirr there is a no fly zone over HoP as well, precisely to stop that kinda thing happening.

Of course, it could just be that someone fell asleep over a knackered old photocopier in full flow, causing it to overheat and burst into flames. And someone else was having a crafty fag near the secret whisky stills, knocked them over and then....  Not sure how the fire at the top of Big Ben would have begin tho....


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> How do you know they were actually people??


Could be anything, but it just seemed a cop out to have some people 'awake' somehow. 

Perhaps it was Elvis, Jacko, Lord Lucan, Shergar and Jack the Ripper!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2009)

Was this on last night?


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Was this on last night?



Yep, but from the looks of it Five are making the most of their investment - 

It's being shown on Friday at 10pm (Five), Saturday at 9:30 (Five), Sunday at 7:00 (Fiver) & 10:35 (Five), Monday at 8:00 (Fiver) & 9:00 (Five) and Tuesday at 10:00 (Fiver) 

Just saw a couple of other cool points on another board - 

The date of the flash-forwards is April 29, 2010, which just so happens to be the provisional airing date for the final episode of Lost - co-incidence, planned to tie-in, or just handy marketing?

Also, why did nobody flash-forward and see news reports / banners proclaiming 'Flash-forward Day', it's not like the media wouldn't know it was coming....


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 29, 2009)

Why did so many offices suddenly burst into flames within the two minute blackout, I mean - how many fucking toasters combusted/servers overheated in that small timespan?

And are that FBI team the only people in the world trying to piece it all together? There should've been a shot of some stoners, figuring it all out in 5 mins...

Interesting stuff, all the same. Liked the ending. Most of the characters were fucking bland and not terribly well acted though imo.


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> And are that FBI team the only people in the world trying to piece it all together? There should've been a shot of some stoners, figuring it all out in 5 mins...



give it a chance, no doubt we will be introduced to all the other teams in the next (not so) few weeks.  And they will all neatly match their national stereotypes.

Most unbelievable bit was after token girly says "hey, why dont we create a website where everyone can log there stories", no one replies "Dont be an eejit, it'll be full of made up crap and conspiraloons, the likes of whom make jazzzz look sane"


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope they explore the fact that people are going to lie through their teeth about what they saw to exploit the situation (ie. Joseph Fiennes character has ended up leading the investigation because he told his boss he saw himself leading, what if someone else said they saw the same thing?). Cue enterprising young man (or woman), proclaiming his future relationship with Jessica Alba or something...


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> give it a chance, no doubt we will be introduced to all the other teams in the next (not so) few weeks.  And they will all neatly match their national stereotypes.
> 
> Most unbelievable bit was after token girly says "hey, why dont we create a website where everyone can log there stories", no one replies "Dont be an eejit, it'll be full of made up crap and conspiraloons, the likes of whom make jazzzz look sane"



I was thinking that, wow yeah a _website _- how modern; good luck in finding a domain name though 'cos there's already been 10,000 identical ones set up in just the last five minutes by nerdy conspiracy-theorists.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> anyone know what the really fidgetty hip hop track was that was used near the beginning, when they're doing the  stakeout?



it was Mos Def.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> it was Mos Def.



Mos def what though?








Sorry.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> give it a chance, no doubt we will be introduced to all the other teams in the next (not so) few weeks.  And they will all neatly match their national stereotypes.
> 
> Most unbelievable bit was after token girly says "hey, why dont we create a website where everyone can log there stories", no one replies "Dont be an eejit, it'll be full of made up crap and conspiraloons, the likes of whom make jazzzz look sane"



Except they are going to cross reference the info so only stuff with widespread collaboration is likely to be flagged. At least it better had be that approach. If they follow up leads from two men and a dog I'll be most annoyed.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 29, 2009)

Santino pointed out to me that one of the names given as a lead from Feinnes' flash forward - D. Gibbons - is the same name as the artist who drew the Watchmen comic. Little reference there.


----------



## janeb (Sep 29, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> Why did so many offices suddenly burst into flames within the two minute blackout, I mean - how many fucking toasters combusted/servers overheated in that small timespan?



Buildings were on fire where planes etc crashed into them / debris from other crashes - we saw a helicopter fall down the front of one building


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Also, why did nobody flash-forward and see news reports / banners proclaiming 'Flash-forward Day', it's not like the media wouldn't know it was coming....



Nobody knows if the flash fowards come true yet and we only seen seen or heard about 7 out of 7million of them


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nobody knows if the flash fowards come true yet and we only seen seen or heard about 7 out of 7million of them



Kind of my point, it means that the future can potentially be altered now that people 'know' their futures.

And to be pedantic (sorry), 7 out of 7 billion.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2009)

janeb said:


> Buildings were on fire where planes etc crashed into them / debris from other crashes - we saw a helicopter fall down the front of one building



There's never that many manually flown aircraft over LA at a given time. 

I can believe a helicopter crash or three but not the level of building firesthey had going. 

Or the fact that they were making out every plane up in the air at that time crashed. Pilots rarely touch the controls of comercial flights anymore. It's mainly all done on autopilot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Kind of my point, it means that the future can potentially be altered now that people 'know' their futures.
> 
> And to be pedantic (sorry), 7 out of 7 billion.



Oh yes 7 million is not all that many. Slip of the fingers/brain


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2009)

Gromit said:


> There's never that many manually flown aircraft over LA at a given time.
> 
> I can believe a helicopter crash or three but not the level of building firesthey had going.
> 
> Or the fact that they were making out every plane up in the air at that time crashed. Pilots rarely touch the controls of comercial flights anymore. It's mainly all done on autopilot.



Have you seen how many copters are over london at any point in the day? I know it's not LA but it must be more or less the same. There wasn't that many fires, and a lot might have started due to ground collisions. I personally would like to think if someone was making a show this big they would do their sums. For a completely made up show I am willing to suspend belief even if they are wrong.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm less puzzled by the multitude of fires than I am about the kangaroo hopping down the street. I think that suggest space as well as time shifts.


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 29, 2009)

janeb said:


> Buildings were on fire where planes etc crashed into them / debris from other crashes - we saw a helicopter fall down the front of one building



Yeah, that helicopter appeared to crash long after everyone had woken up... what was that all about?!


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2009)

naah, it just fell whilst we were looking at it, it had clearly carshed moments earlier.

A more pertinent question would be, what happened to the bloke Fiennes and matey boy had just saved. They ran over to pull him out of the car, then here was the cut to the falling copter, then back to them – and rescued man had disappeared!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2009)

missfran said:


> I'm less puzzled by the multitude of fires than I am about the kangaroo hopping down the street. I think that suggest space as well as time shifts.



Or a circus/zoo malfunction. Far more logical.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2009)

Quite enjoyed it and enough to keep me tuning in, though I am worried about it becoming another "Lost" (which I stopped watching after the first series 'cos it started to annoy me)

Did anyone else notice "panda" or possibly "red panda" - it was written on the side of a bus on an advert saying something like "better tomorrow" when Joseph Fiennes was walking around after the blackout then  it was also on the noticeboard during his flash forward...the series' "bad wolf" maybe?

Mind you I can't believe I noticed than and did not realise it was Seth Macfarlane


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 29, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How long is this one? Is it going to run on forever or is it finite?



There's no point in getting into it.  Its on ABC, they always cancel stuff after a couple eps.


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 29, 2009)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> There's no point in getting into it. Its on ABC, they always cancel stuff after a couple eps.


Given the premise, I can't see how it can last more than one series.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 29, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Or the fact that they were making out every plane up in the air at that time crashed. Pilots rarely touch the controls of comercial flights anymore. It's mainly all done on autopilot.



Any plane taking off or landing would go down.  So the suburbs of many large cities would be fucked.  There would be carnage all around Heathrow, Gatwick, City, Stansted and Luton.  Each Heathrow flightpath tends to have planes at every 1m10s.  There would be several hundred planes down in Greater London alone.


----------



## paolo (Sep 30, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> And are that FBI team the only people in the world trying to piece it all together?



That *really* annoyed me. A couple of middle ranking FBI people are given the task of sorting out the world's biggest unexplained global phenomena.

And this is decided based on a conversation in a lobby, with an equally not-really-that-important manager. 

And I hate the "deep bit" at the end. Lost used to do that all the time.

Gah. Had high hopes for this. I'll keep trying for a bit though.


----------



## paolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Any plane taking off or landing would go down.  So the suburbs of many large cities would be fucked.  There would be carnage all around Heathrow, Gatwick, City, Stansted and Luton.  Each Heathrow flightpath tends to have planes at every 1m10s.  There would be several hundred planes down in Greater London alone.



Mostly a runway pileup. Autoland will take it right to the runway and drop the aircraft on the tarmac, possibly do auto brake aswell, but it won't make the turn off the runway. So it would get messy there.

And anything being hand flown could make some significant modifications to, say, Hounslow, of course.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 30, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> That *really* annoyed me. A couple of middle ranking FBI people are given the task of sorting out the world's biggest unexplained global phenomena.
> 
> And this is decided based on a conversation in a lobby, with an equally not-really-that-important manager.



To be fair, they did mention several times that every other agency in the world was looking into it, they just gave Shakespeare the lead on their particular investigation.

I would imagine other government storylines will start to seep in over the next few episodes.



paolo999 said:


> Mostly a runway pileup. Autoland will take it right to the runway and drop the aircraft on the tarmac, possibly do auto brake aswell, but it won't make the turn off the runway. So it would get messy there.
> 
> And anything being hand flown could make some significant *modifications* to, say, Hounslow, of course.



I believe the word you are looking for is _improvements_.


----------



## Brinxmat (Sep 30, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> I have Sky and gave up on it.
> 
> Especially as it changed from spooky things about numbers and smoke monsters to some ridiculous nonsense about time travel.
> 
> It's like they suddenly changed the writing staff



I'm totally bored with people saying "LOST went all weird and never tied anything up...so I stopped watching three episodes into Season 2 / Season 3"

Want to know why you didn't get the answers? the tie-ins? the explanations? Coz you wimped....that's why.

Season 4 and Season 5 of Lost completely meshed the flashbacks and the flashforwards - started answering a lot of the questions, whilst still building to the finale of Season 6...

...which has been planned all along. "Wing it like Lost?" Cuh!

Enjoy your little 'wrapped up in an hour' programmes...


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 30, 2009)

Brinxmat said:


> I'm totally bored with people saying "LOST went all weird and never tied anything up...so I stopped watching three episodes into Season 2 / Season 3"
> 
> Want to know why you didn't get the answers? the tie-ins? the explanations? Coz you wimped....that's why.
> 
> ...



Nail. Head.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 30, 2009)

I started to read your long rebuttal but about three words into paragraph two you lost me so I got bored and read someone else's post instead.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 30, 2009)

It all boils down to the fact that some people enjoy the mystery of being kept in the dark as to why freaky things are happening. Some people don't.

I personally was happy to wait for explanations whilst crossing my fingers that they weren't going to be sucky ones.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 30, 2009)

MikeMcc said:


> Given the premise, I can't see how it can last more than one series.



Yes, but American television and ABC in particular is famous for starting a series and then cancelling it before they show the entire season.  They'll show you four eps and then scrap the other 5.  You never get to see the end of that season.  ABC has done that so often that I'm no longer giving anything on that channel a chance.  And if it turns out there was something decent then it'll come out on DVD later.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2009)

Also -  a real alchoholic (like they do in england) wouldn't be working late and drinking. A hip flask of spirits seems to make a yank and alcho. Rubbish.


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2009)

uhhh, an awful lot of alcoholics do do just that in fact.

You are, tho, right about the yanks absurd attitude to drinking ("Is that you _third_ pint?  I'm calling AA")


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2009)

belboid said:


> uhhh, an awful lot of alcoholics do do just that in fact.
> 
> You are, tho, right about the yanks absurd attitude to drinking ("Is that you _third_ pint?  I'm calling AA")



Too right. I went to a bar with friends and was called an alcoholic for having a third pint. 
When I told some other NY friends this tale they said "Wha, Amy can talk, why just the other day I saw her drink half a bottle of wine . . . to herself!!" 

Really? so fucking what?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Also -  a real alchoholic (like they do in england) wouldn't be working late and drinking. A hip flask of spirits seems to make a yank and alcho. Rubbish.



The only people in RL that I've seen carrying a hip flask are kids just shy of drinking age.  They think it makes them look cool. 

To be a true alchie you have to get some piss stained sweatpants and Mad Dog 20/20 concealed in a brown paper sack.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 2, 2009)

Just watched 1st and 2nd episodes. Quite entertaining, should keep me going to the next Lost series


----------



## 6_6 (Oct 2, 2009)

quite enjoyed the first episode, especially towards the end!
that was 

looking forward to second episode.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 2, 2009)

Watching now. Am liking so far 

I MUST get the last 2 series of Lost to watch before new series next year!


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2009)

Just watched this, not bad. I need something now The Wire is finished and while I'm waiting for new True Blood. 
I have a big crush on Joseph Fiennes which helps. Like others, I hope it doesn't become too much of a soap, I can watch eastenders for that.

I also gave up with Lost but I wouldn't have done if we'd had sky+ then. We kept missing it when it moved to sky1.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Oct 5, 2009)

How does Jack Davenport get any acting work? Hes fucking mahogany.  In fact the more I think about it Jack Davenport is like some inverse Danny Dyer, a rent -a-posh-fop one trick pony.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2009)

Not frightened of CGI are they. Huge focus on the Fiennes character I thought.

If the central premise is how they will move toward or avoid their destiny then okay, lets see how she goes. Less optimistic about the whodunit.

Bit previous with the Omar ref.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 6, 2009)

its a bit slow then just when it getting good like when in Doll factory then add brake


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 6, 2009)

Didn't enjoy this last night. 50 minutes of filler for 10 minutes of interesting plot. I fucking hate the lead character and his wife. The script is borderline dire and the acting's not much better. I can't see this working for 6 months at all.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 6, 2009)

Surely the world would by now be split into two factions - people who liked what they saw in the future and are contriving to make it come true, and those who didn't - who should all simply move to another country to make bloody sure it never does come true.

Was a bit boring yesterday wasn't it.


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2009)

I did like the politician coming in and saying 'who are you to set yourselves up as the investigating team?', because that's we were all thinking last week. Apart from that, a bit meh.

Unlike other recent shows where the exact nature of the mystery is unclear, here we know what the mystery is, and that we're not going to get the answer to it for ages. For some reason this makes it less enticing a prospect than either Lost or Fringe.


----------



## pboi (Oct 6, 2009)

stop over thinking it and enjoy it you cockfags

nothing is perfect ( apart from Lost S5, but that had 4 seasons to set the scene!)


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2009)

Homeland Security not Politician. 

No evidence yet of someone changing their future. 

Was expecting someone by now to see themselves dying in a cat crash or something. Not being able to take the knowledge and topping themselves early. Proof that the visions aren't cast in stone.


----------



## Beanburger (Oct 6, 2009)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> How does Jack Davenport get any acting work? Hes fucking mahogany.


I've often wondered that. And then when he _does _try to act.... he was fucking painful to watch in 'Coupling'.


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Homeland Security not Politician.


She was Deputy Secretary of it. Not just a senior agent.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah, week two now?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2009)

Ep2 then. I'm already a bit sick of the flashbacks and points hammered home for the cheap seats at the back. Maybe we have all been spoiled by the wire. 

Also another thing occurred to me last night. The future must be changeable. If everybody in the world knew what time these flash forwards were from the whole world would be waiting at that exact moment. There would be mass gatherings worse than new years eve 2000. Everyones flash forward would show people waiting for and experiencing the flash forward. 
If all the investigators al over the world were smart they would have all focused on a breakthrough they made in the case at the time of the flash forward date. They would then get the case solved in no time (or at least jump months ahead in solving the case). 

Also also also . . the board is misleading. The cop chappy only looked for names that he had written on the board because he had seen them on the board, but of course he then wrote them on the board so that's what he saw later. They could be anything. However if time wasn't changeable then that would mean that the flash-forwards were to a timeline that the flash-forwards did not take place (see my first paragraph). So he could not have seen himself investigate the flash forwards because that would create an impossible paradox. Is he investigating something else? Or is the more likely conclusion here that I have thought too much about this and it is only a daft TV show?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Also also also . . the board is misleading. The cop chappy only looked for names that he had written on the board because he had seen them on the board, but of course he then wrote them on the board so that's what he saw later. They could be anything. However if time wasn't changeable then that would mean that the flash-forwards were to a timeline that the flash-forwards did not take place (see my first paragraph). So he could not have seen himself investigate the flash forwards because that would create an impossible paradox. Is he investigating something else? Or is the more likely conclusion here that I have thought too much about this and it is only a daft TV show?


OOooo interesting.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 6, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> So, another six years where fuck all happens?
> 
> I really enjoyed Lost at the start, but my attention span (and giving a fuck span) reached it's limit about half way through season three of Lost.
> 
> I am more of a person who likes everything to be wrapped up in an hour, like CSI or The "new" Bill.



Ah, well series 4 and 5 were superb


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Also also also . . the board is misleading. The cop chappy only looked for names that he had written on the board because he had seen them on the board, but of course he then wrote them on the board so that's what he saw later. They could be anything. However if time wasn't changeable then that would mean that the flash-forwards were to a timeline that the flash-forwards did not take place (see my first paragraph). So he could not have seen himself investigate the flash forwards because that would create an impossible paradox. Is he investigating something else? Or is the more likely conclusion here that I have thought too much about this and it is only a daft TV show?



well, quite.I am hoping that at some point someone will come in and go 'jesus, haven't you ever seen _The Usual Suspects_?

This weeks was okay, but deeply uneven tone, and too many apparent plotholes - tho hopefully many of them will be cleared up in the way the 'why are these the only people investigating' one was.  Kinda.

Like still going to see Hawkwind tho, that is probably a triumph of hope over experience.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 6, 2009)

I gave a three-minute explanation to someone who'd missed the 1st ep, only to cringe as they flashbacked to everything I'd mentioned like it was the fucking intro to Neighbours.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 6, 2009)

It was funny as fuck last night. From the geezer drowning in piss to the cake woman freaking out then bizarrely munching a cake and going ‘Mmmm that’s good’ I think its pretty good TV so far


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi I'm Janis Hawk - Exposition Gal! In my flashforward (trademark) I saw myself explaining forensic and investigatory procedures in a way a layman could understand, as if he were watching me on some kind of broadcast!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2009)

Well Atomic, yes tbh his evidence board is one great big paradox but they trying to make out that thy are getting to the evidence sooner than later thanks to the early tip offs. However if they had early tip offs them wouldn't the board look different to account for the fact they had early tipoffs?!


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2009)

Gromit said:


> However if they had early tip offs them wouldn't the board look different to account for the fact they had early tipoffs?!



welcome to paradox 101 

We can't now for sure, but it sure seemed like the layour of the board was partially determined by the fact that it _should_ look like that, and so prior knowledge of the ff _is_ indicated in Fiennes' ff (iyswim).  Tho it is just about plausible that they'd have got that info anyway, as D Gibbons rang them up without knowing that she was already on the board.

But she did know that she was part of _some_ investigation, so the ff has influenced how some people behave in their ff.  So why anyone would knowingly go to the bog at that point....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2009)

belboid said:


> welcome to paradox 101
> 
> We can't now for sure, but it sure seemed like the layour of the board was partially determined by the fact that it _should_ look like that, and so prior knowledge of the ff _is_ indicated in Fiennes' ff (iyswim).  Tho it is just about plausible that they'd have got that info anyway, as D Gibbons rang them up without knowing that she was already on the board.
> 
> But she did know that she was part of _some_ investigation, so the ff has influenced how some people behave in their ff.  So why anyone would knowingly go to the bog at that point....



Exactly. Paradoxes are impossible and the whole world knowing the date and time of the flash forward would prevent anyone from doing anything other that waiting for the flashforward. 
So if the future can't be changed the writers have made a really big fuck up. 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9787836&postcount=88


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2009)

S1E2: I'm struggling. It feels pretty thin, it feels like the writers overdosed on Spielberg (especially in way children are used), and it makes the plot point, underlines the plot point a little later and flashes back to the same just to make sure: Say, do you know what it means if you don't have a flashforward??

I'm actually more interested in what she put in the cup cakes, and the kangaroo. Give it  a bit longer.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'm actually more interested in what she put in the cup cakes, and the kangaroo. Give it  a bit longer.



A - Eggs and flour and butter and sugar

B - some zoo keeper blacked out as he opened the kangaroo cage. 

Yawn


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> A - Eggs and flour and butter and sugar
> 
> B - some zoo keeper blacked out as he opened the kangaroo cage.
> 
> Yawn



Kangaroos are immune to the effects of the FF and used this fact to escape their prisoners. 

This also was how subject zero and co can ignore the effects of it. They swallowed condensed kangaroo before hand.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> B - some zoo keeper blacked out as he opened the kangaroo cage.
> 
> Yawn


It was a simple homage/in-joke surely - a 'flashback' to the polar bears of Lost.

In fact, haven't they nicked the idea from the end of, what was it, S2 of Lost?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 6, 2009)

I want to know if the female D Gibbons is the right one. The lil kid said "D Gibbons is a very bad man"


----------



## Supine (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got news for you folks.

I just flashed forward six months. I was sitting in the same chair, beer in hand, reading U75. How scary is that! 

Not a bad show so far. As others have said, hope it has a defined end-point I'll watch before it gets boring.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I want to know if the female D Gibbons is the right one. The lil kid said "D Gibbons is a very bad man"


I suppose Suspect Zero is also D Gibbons.

tbf, I'm iffy about the female D Gibbons as well


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I suppose Suspect Zero is also D Gibbons.
> 
> tbf, I'm iffy about the female D Gibbons as well



So he phoned himself?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2009)

who's who then, the bloke in the warehouse is D Gibbons and the bloke in the baseball stadium is suspect zero - is that it?


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2009)

yup.  tho they could both be 'd gibbons' as it's just the name on a cloned card, which could obviously be cloned many times


----------



## Iguana (Oct 7, 2009)

Deedee Gibbons is (as far as we know at this point) an innocent baker who had identity fraud committed against her by _the_ D Gibbons, the very bad man.  His name is probably not D Gibbons, but that is the only name they know him by as that's who's credit card he cloned.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Deedee Gibbons is (as far as we know at this point) an innocent baker who had identity fraud committed against her by _the_ D Gibbons, the very bad man.  His name is probably not D Gibbons, but that is the only name they know him by as that's who's credit card he cloned.



Yes, this makes sense.

And bad D Gibbons phoned Suspect Zero during the blackout - is that right?


----------



## Beanburger (Oct 7, 2009)

There's something about this series that reminds me really strongly of Jericho.


----------



## Epico (Oct 7, 2009)

I've just caught up on this.

As many others have said - interesting premise, but I can see myself losing patience before any conclusion is reached - due to stupid and trite plot twists (see Lost, Heroes etc,etc)

And that little girl is the most annoying child actor I've seen in a long while!


----------



## gosub (Oct 7, 2009)

Beanburger said:


> There's something about this series that reminds me really strongly of Jericho.




Yeah, but its clearly going to go 24, his kids kidnapped and him ending up being hunted by a SWAT team chances are in a frame up over the murder of his partner.

What I'm not understanding is why they are hyping this as latest American hit, their broadcast run is less than a week ahead. The USP is surely the simultaneous syndication


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2009)

gosub said:


> Yeah, but its clearly going to go 24, his kids kidnapped and him ending up being hunted by a SWAT team chances are in a frame up over the murder of his partner.
> 
> What I'm not understanding is why they are hyping this as latest American hit, their broadcast run is less than a week ahead. The USP is surely the simultaneous syndication



Maybe it's like when Frankie Goes to Hollywood advertised the pre release of all their records after relax as 'the new smash number 1 single from Frankie'.


----------



## madzone (Oct 9, 2009)

I watched the first ep this morning. I liked it.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 9, 2009)

Two episodes in and yup, I can see myself getting caught up in it. The potential is there for it to lay in a lot of Lost type hooks and mythology to keep me interested.

Also, I'm sure I wasn't the only person to notice this in the first episode...







Now, I know it's just a nod to Lost due to some of the same people being involved in both of the shows, but what if... *geeks out.


----------



## madzone (Oct 9, 2009)

No no no - please don't let it be that


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 10, 2009)

Just saw E3 "137 Sekunden"

Felt like at least 137 minuten. Fast running out of interest. No spoiler.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 12, 2009)

E3 - Oh dear. 
This show's crashing faster than Oceanic 815.

I'm out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm on my way out too. 

"Hey I'm so sure my kids alive and have so much faith that I am going to exhume the body illegally and rope in this other guy just to make sure of something I keep bleating on about being 100% sure of".

These guys can't cut a deal whereby if the information proves helpful to the investigation then he goes free? They have to take a chance? They are twats. 

Everyone is terrified of flying?? Why? They should be terrified of blacking out. They should panic about being in a car or out on the street. Why would there be empty planes?

Is nobody else in the world investigating this or comparing notes? 

The phenomenon is global and yet the chief is surprised when someone in germany has something to say? Did they need to get on a plane to talk to him?


----------



## hektik (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah, this episode was pretty ropey to be honest. the plot holes are coming thick and fast, without enough interesting details being revealed to keep you hooked.

will give it a couple more episodes i reckon, see if it can improve, but i am rapidly moving into a mode where i am deliberately trying to find plotholes already: with Lost, it took me until the 3rd or 4th series before I was willing to give up my suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 12, 2009)

Something tells me Benford will be the father of ickle baby Janis Exposition.

Better episode than last week.

All they have to do with Nazi guy is repatriate him somewhere he'll get fucked up. Give him no social security and let him starve. Who cares about some old nazi. 

Still too many irritating characters and pointless scenes. I couldn't give a shit about Dimitri. Let him get murdered for all i care. Aaron can fuck off as well. No one who wears a beard like that deserves to live.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2009)

That's the problem. The plot holes and stupid ways people react are just making it painful. It's hard for me to suspend my disbelief and just enjoy the scifi romp. 

Today when they are investigating the crows that woman was all like "It doesn't mean anything" "just give up" "this means nothing". She hadn't even heard him out FFS. Even I could see that he was going somewhere with the crow thing, she must be the worst detective ever.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 12, 2009)

Good to see that neither impending Somalian civil war nor global catastrophic blackouts could prove a barrier to the collection of detailed data on the crow population 

the plot in that episode really was weak.  Sticking with it for now but it wants to sort itself out 

attempting to suspend disbelief and play the game now: waht are we supposed to read into Mr beardy finding out his daughter really is dead despite what he saw in his FF?  And that mrs dimitri-to-be had a FF which apparantly doesn't tie in with him being dead?  Did some people just see what they wanted to believe, or what?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2009)

Why would the customs officer and Nazi have the same vision.  The customs officer probably dealt with hundreds of people that day so it's fair to say he may have had a vision of any one of those hundreds of people that day so if his vision hadn't been of the Nazi who he *may *have seen that day, would they have discounted his vision?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 12, 2009)

beeboo said:


> attempting to suspend disbelief and play the game now: waht are we supposed to read into Mr beardy finding out his daughter really is dead despite what he saw in his FF?


I suspect 37lbs (or whatever was mentioned as being left of his daughter) probably corresponds to the combined weight of her legs - they being in sun-kissd LA while the rest of her lays feverishly in a cave in Afghanistan.


beeboo said:


> And that mrs dimitri-to-be had a FF which apparantly doesn't tie in with him being dead?  Did some people just see what they wanted to believe, or what?


Distance shot, everyone dressed as the Bee Gee's circa 1977, could have been anyone further up the beach. He was just going along with her vision.

It's a nonsense; Nazi's, aliens, children used as cheap emotional shots - still totally a Spielberg/Multiplex gig.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why would the customs officer and Nazi have the same vision.  The customs officer probably dealt with hundreds of people that day so it's fair to say he may have had a vision of any one of those hundreds of people that day so if his vision hadn't been of the Nazi who he *may *have seen that day, would they have discounted his vision?



er they all see the exact same moment .


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> er they all see the exact same moment .




so how come female lawyer saw Korean guy she was marrying on the beach (or did she just assume that as it was quite a distance)?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 12, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Today when they are investigating the crows that woman was all like "It doesn't mean anything" "just give up" "this means nothing". She hadn't even heard him out FFS. Even I could see that he was going somewhere with the crow thing, she must be the worst detective ever.



Well she is a lesbian, everyone knows lesbians are angry and contrary.

I figured birds had something to with the plot very early on in the pilot when the bird crashes into the London office building in River Song's vision.  Either I'm phenomenally smart or this show is laying it on thick, or both.  I think both.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so how come female lawyer saw Korean guy she was marrying on the beach (or did she just assume that as it was quite a distance)?



exactly.
that and he didnt have a vision
and that he got told he was going to be shot before then.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 12, 2009)

surely the collective noun for crows is a murder?


----------



## Epico (Oct 12, 2009)

Was it me or was the link between the Nazi and Banford incredibly tenious, he briefly mentions him once in his FF, but yet the Nazi knows that he's an FBI agent...yada yada yada...


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 12, 2009)

Epico said:


> Was it me or was the link between the Nazi and Banford incredibly tenious, he briefly mentions him once in his FF, but yet the Nazi knows that he's an FBI agent...yada yada yada...



he did say agent banford in his FF


----------



## Iguana (Oct 12, 2009)

Epico said:


> Was it me or was the link between the Nazi and Banford incredibly tenious, he briefly mentions him once in his FF, but yet the Nazi knows that he's an FBI agent...yada yada yada...



He was thinking about him at that moment.  People didn't watch their flashes, they experienced them.  They know what they were thinking and feeling as well as doing.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 12, 2009)

Fwiw, I think there's an interesting idea in there somewhere - about fate, destiny and how religion influences how we face the future, that kind of area - but it's so submerged atm. It is interesting that people would work toward something even though they know it ends badly for them, but then plenty of people fail to take control of their lives, etc, etc, etc, etc. There's a t least a discussion to be had. Not going to happen with nazi's and aliens hanging around arbitrarily though.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 12, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> surely the collective noun for crows is a murder?



It is! Was on the quiz machine in the pub tonight


----------



## Kanda (Oct 12, 2009)

E3 was shite. E4 has to pick up or I am done.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> exactly.
> that and he didnt have a vision
> and that he got told he was going to be shot before then.




see


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe it was his funeral, scatter the ashes at sea, that sort of thing.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 12, 2009)

Iguana said:


> He was thinking about him at that moment.  People didn't watch their flashes, they experienced them.  They know what they were thinking and feeling as well as doing.



This makes sense, but if this were the case, surely Mrs Dimitri would know whether or not she was walking down the beach to get married or not?  ie the fact she believes it must mean either it's a genuine FF of her about to marry him, or its some kind of dream/fantasy?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> see



she assumed she saw him.
he thinks he will be dead by then, and is going along with her view
which he is aware assuming that the visions are true that she will be marrying someone else just after he had died.
which is why he is a bit mopey


----------



## Iguana (Oct 12, 2009)

beeboo said:


> This makes sense, but if this were the case, surely Mrs Dimitri would know whether or not she was walking down the beach to get married or not?  ie the fact she believes it must mean either it's a genuine FF of her about to marry him, or its some kind of dream/fantasy?



Maybe she was, maybe he was just asleep in his FF and the call he received from the person who wouldn't tell him who she was after he posted on the internet about seeing nothing was a hoax.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 12, 2009)

or maybe he was in a coma from being shot


----------



## Epico (Oct 12, 2009)

I think we're giving this all more thought than it deserves!


----------



## beeboo (Oct 13, 2009)

Epico said:


> I think we're giving this all more thought than it deserves!



I think collectively we've probably given it more thought than the scriptwriters have.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 13, 2009)

Although for what it is worth I'm running with a theory of the possiblity of alternate futures - so Dimitri and Mrs D-to-be have experienced different possibilities of what their future might be, depending on whether he dies or not.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> she assumed she saw him.
> he thinks he will be dead by then, and is going along with her view
> which he is aware assuming that the visions are true that she will be marrying someone else just after he had died.
> which is why he is a bit mopey




Well I'd be a bit pissed off if she went marrying someone so soon after I died


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 13, 2009)

I did like the bong joke


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The plot holes and stupid ways people react are just making it painful. It's hard for me to suspend my disbelief and just enjoy the scifi romp.




This.



& all that funeral scene crap with Jeff fucking Buckley playing over it - Puurleassse


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 13, 2009)

I thouhgt it was quite efficient to complete the paperwork on an exhumation, have the body recovered, have the DNA tested and have a drink with your wife - all while your mate in interviewing a Nazi


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's the problem. The plot holes and stupid ways people react are just making it painful. It's hard for me to suspend my disbelief and just enjoy the scifi romp.
> 
> Today when they are investigating the crows that woman was all like "It doesn't mean anything" "just give up" "this means nothing". She hadn't even heard him out FFS. Even I could see that he was going somewhere with the crow thing, she must be the worst detective ever.


she's plot exposition woman, and of course, to the viewer, the crows do mean something (despite painful use of the phrase ' murder of crows'). So she just seems even more stupid.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so how come female lawyer saw Korean guy she was marrying on the beach (or did she just assume that as it was quite a distance)?


well we don't that for certain.


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> surely the collective noun for crows is a murder?



that's the commonest one, but their are others, such as a muster or a parcel.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so how come female lawyer saw Korean guy she was marrying on the beach (or did she just assume that as it was quite a distance)?



It sounded to me like she was making it up. If they were in Hawaii it would not have been daylight would it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2009)

beeboo said:


> Although for what it is worth I'm running with a theory of the possiblity of alternate futures - so Dimitri and Mrs D-to-be have experienced different possibilities of what their future might be, depending on whether he dies or not.



Because of paradoxes it is now impossible for the future flashes to be part of the same timeline. However, because we have seen some flash forwards effected by the investigation after the black out we know that the writers have not thought enough about the situation. Thus the show is just going to annoy the hell out of me because it is impossible. 

If the flash forwards were changeable everyone, knowing the date,  would be waiting for them to happen (watching TV, gathering for a FF party or sending themselves a message in the past). If they were not changeable everyone would see themselves waiting for the flash forward - Which of course would be an impossible paradox. Therefore the flash forwards would have to be of a world / timeline where the flash-forwards never happened. We know this isn't true because some people saw themselves investigating the flash forward. He is investigating what he saw in his flash forward, so he isn't and never did any actual investigating of anything. 

It's fucking sloppy writing about something that could have been quite interesting.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 13, 2009)

I've stopped watching this already.  

Potential's there but it's just not holding my interest.  Kinda feel like I've seen it all before in Heroes and Lost.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It sounded to me like she was making it up. If they were in Hawaii it would not have been daylight would it?



So you think she was making it up as a convenient way to get her dream wedding 'ooh we've got to get married on a beach because I saw it!'. What if he'd turned round and said 'WTF, I saw us both slobbing on the sofa eating pizza!'

amyway, surely he could easily confirm her vision or his with some of their other friends/relatives?  Speaking of which, why have his parents not had a ff in which they're grieving their son's death and contacted him about it?

The more you think about this, the shakier the whole premise becomes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2009)

beeboo said:


> So you think she was making it up as a convenient way to get her dream wedding 'ooh we've got to get married on a beach because I saw it!'. What if he'd turned round and said 'WTF, I saw us both slobbing on the sofa eating pizza!'
> 
> amyway, surely he could easily confirm her vision or his with some of their other friends/relatives?  Speaking of which, why have his parents not had a ff in which they're grieving their son's death and contacted him about it?
> 
> The more you think about this, the shakier the whole premise becomes.



Exactly. I thought she was making it up because she didn't have a vision either and was fishing for his. 
This is not how people act. We know he want's to know what happens to him because we have seen him worried about it and even investigate it. One of his best leads might be in his wife's vision but he is not prepared to admit the truth to perhaps remedy the situation??? I would be asking every person I knew or might have hang out with if they saw me or anything about me. 
Nobody knows anything about the phenomenon or if they are dreams, future visions or what, but nobody is talking about them??? 
There would be billions of people all over the world that would die between the event and the flash forward. A quick fucking google would sort a few things out, especially if that can find patterns of global crow population in 15 seconds. 
Did people have visions but still died?


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's fucking sloppy writing about something that could have been quite interesting.



Yep. So sloppy I actually doubt they'll make it through to the season's end if Yuwipi's abc prediction is right



Yuwipi Woman said:


> There's no point in getting into it.  Its on ABC, they always cancel stuff after a couple eps.



That said, there was an article in The Guardian last week saying it was the fastest selling TV show of all time - due to it being broadcast at the same time every where - so the ad revenues'll probably keep it going if for nothing else.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 13, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Yep. So sloppy I actually doubt they'll make it through to the season's end if Yuwipi's abc prediction is right



It's already been picked up for a full season.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20091012abc03


----------



## Iguana (Oct 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If the flash forwards were changeable everyone, knowing the date,  would be waiting for them to happen (watching TV, gathering for a FF party or sending themselves a message in the past). If they were not changeable everyone would see themselves waiting for the flash forward - Which of course would be an impossible paradox. Therefore the flash forwards would have to be of a world / timeline where the flash-forwards never happened. We know this isn't true because some people saw themselves investigating the flash forward. He is investigating what he saw in his flash forward, so he isn't and never did any actual investigating of anything.
> 
> It's fucking sloppy writing about something that could have been quite interesting.



I have a big problem with that, either no-one in the flashes should have been aware of the flashes or everyone should have.  If no one had been aware of them the future was obviously not set.  If they had been aware of them nobody would have been doing anything other than waiting for them.

Does anyone know if this was dealt with better in the book?  I know the flashes in the book were 10 years in the future rather than 6 months, so that makes it all much less urgent.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 13, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I've stopped watching this already.
> 
> Potential's there but it's just not holding my interest.  Kinda feel like I've seen it all before in Heroes and Lost.



I gave up on this last night. It's so fucking pedestrian and I just don't give a fuck about any of the characters. Three episodes in and it's slowed to a crawl when usually series like this begin to pick up after an initial 'explanatory' first ep or two. Won't be wasting another 20-odd hours of my life on this.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 13, 2009)

First episode just about held my interest. 

Got 10 minutes into the 2nd episode and thought "Do I care? No, not really".

Painfully dull.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 13, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> First episode just about held my interest.
> 
> Got 10 minutes into the 2nd episode and thought "Do I care? No, not really".
> 
> Painfully dull.




Yeah,  this.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 13, 2009)

I wonder how well it's doing in terms of ratings.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 13, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> I gave up on this last night. It's so fucking pedestrian and I just don't give a fuck about any of the characters. Three episodes in and it's slowed to a crawl when usually series like this begin to pick up after an initial 'explanatory' first ep or two. Won't be wasting another 20-odd hours of my life on this.



Why they wasted most of the episode on the Nazi business (without addressing the obvious point that proving he was released only proved they released him, not that he had any useful knowledge) I have no idea.

I think i'm only sticking with it to see if and how they start to resolve some of the seeming holes in the plot


----------



## Maltin (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I wonder how well it's doing in terms of ratings.


It seems to be doing OK in the US and will complete at least one season.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118009832.html?categoryid=14&cs=1&query=flashforward


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 13, 2009)

The nazi stuff was awesomely bad.

You'd have thought the American green light to release a WW2 nazi prisoner (possibly the last?) might have to come from Barack or Hilary at least, but apparently any alcoholic field officer has that kind of power.

Other big problems include Joseph Fiennes and his boss. They are sensationally poor actors, in this at least.


----------



## honto (Oct 13, 2009)

I have been quite enjoying this in a trash TV on a Monday night kind of way. I can ignore that fact none of it makes any real sense for a series. Hearing it is going on forever and and then another zillion series (what is the plural of series?) is very offputting.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm quite enjoying this so far - think I will persevere for a while and see where it goes 

the one thing I'm finding annoying is that _nobody_ seems to be trying to _change_ anything. 

like the dude who is doing the investigation - he doesn't want him and his wife to split up, right - so why the hell is he sticking all the stuff on the board in _exactly the same place_ as he saw it in his FF - WHY?!?!?! surely he'd want to challenge teh system?! i don't get that...


----------



## big eejit (Oct 14, 2009)

I was a bit sceptical about this after the first ep - 'Lost all over again' syndrome.

But I read that it gets much better as it goes on so I watched the second episode. And the thought struck me that the reason that people say it gets much better as it goes on is because everyone who doesn't like it stops watching it. If that makes sense. Cos it doesn't seem to be getting better to me.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 14, 2009)

big eejit said:


> But I read that it gets much better as it goes on so I watched the second episode. And the thought struck me that the reason that people say it gets much better as it goes on is because everyone who doesn't like it stops watching it. If that makes sense. Cos it doesn't seem to be getting better to me.


They'll be a sociological phrase for that and I wish I knew what it was.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 14, 2009)

crustychick said:


> like the dude who is doing the investigation - he doesn't want him and his wife to split up, right - so why the hell is he sticking all the stuff on the board in _exactly the same place_ as he saw it in his FF - WHY?!?!?! surely he'd want to challenge teh system?! i don't get that...



He did burn his friendship bracelet. 
You could argue that he wants the board to look the same to help him remember. I doubt this is true though, we get such heavy handed 'reasoning' and recaps for everything that I don't think you could possibly miss or speculate about much.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> They'll be a sociological phrase for that and I wish I knew what it was.



Cretinous convergence?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 14, 2009)

I suspect that's when you support Arsenal, but you might be right.


----------



## MooChild (Oct 14, 2009)

Kanda said:


> E3 was shite. E4 has to pick up or I am done.



This was my exact comment to a mate on this one. E3 was just toilet.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 14, 2009)

MooChild said:


> E3 was just toilet.



Yet it was the only one so far which didn't have any scenes of people on the toilet.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He did burn his friendship bracelet.
> You could argue that he wants the board to look the same to help him remember. I doubt this is true though, we get such heavy handed 'reasoning' and recaps for everything that I don't think you could possibly miss or speculate about much.



oh yeah, I forgot about the bracelet... hmmm, bet his daughter churns another one out before long


----------



## Structaural (Oct 14, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> surely the collective noun for crows is a murder?



It is, I thought that's why the Nazi made the joke to the customs guy, 'I'm here because of a murder [of crows]'


It's really trying for that Lost vibe, but doesn't seem to be hitting it, it's not mysterious enough or clever enough. I'm hoping that at least 90% of what's on matey's board is meaningless shit because he saw it on there and so he put it on there, a little circular paradox, but of course that won't happen.

I think I'll let the downloads backup and see if you lot think it's got any better...


----------



## gosub (Oct 14, 2009)

Kanda said:


> E3 was shite. E4 has to pick up or I am done.



if the phrase "self fulfilling prophecy" hasn't been uttered by the end of the  fourth hour I'm gone too


----------



## Epico (Oct 19, 2009)

gosub said:


> if the phrase "self fulfilling prophecy" hasn't been uttered by the end of the  fourth hour I'm gone too



Sadly, no such luck. 

It's an incredibly frustrating programme to watch.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 19, 2009)

pretty slow paced tonight...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 19, 2009)

Yawn o rific


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 19, 2009)

Like the dragons, I'm out. I'm not investing my children's hard earned inheritance on any more this snoozefest.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 19, 2009)

You only have to watch the last 20 seconds of every episode. I hope someone makes an edit to prove this when it's done.


----------



## MooChild (Oct 20, 2009)

It's all a bit pants innit.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 20, 2009)

reaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllyyyyyy sloooooooooooooooooooooooooow..... 

will probably still watch it next week though...


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 20, 2009)

Same here. So sloooow.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You only have to watch the last 20 seconds of every episode. I hope someone makes an edit to prove this when it's done.



So it's exactly like Lost then?


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 20, 2009)

Isn't there going to be FIVE seasons of this? Hope it picks-up a bit, i actually fell asleep watching this week's episode.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> So it's exactly like Lost then?



I really started to enjoy lost during the last series. There seemed to be a lot more to it. Plus the characters are better (apart from that pretty boy doctor and that woman)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> Isn't there going to be FIVE seasons of this? Hope it picks-up a bit, i actually fell asleep watching this week's episode.



I notice dolls house will be playing on Mondays at 9pm on itv4 from next monday. The perfect excuse to give up on this crap. It can't be worse can it?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 20, 2009)

Last night I said out loud "it's Adison's, I've seen this episode of House before". 
"oh wait it's Fast Forward not House".


----------



## Structaural (Oct 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I notice dolls house will be playing on Mondays at 9pm on itv4 from next monday. The perfect excuse to give up on this crap. It can't be worse can it?



It's pretty bad.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 20, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Last night I said out loud "it's Adison's, I've seen this episode of House before".
> "oh wait it's Fast Forward not House".



heehee


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2009)

Reckon no one's watching this any more, after the first couple of episodes there was a flurry of activity on this thread, morning after a new episode i had eto go to page 3 to find it.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 27, 2009)

Dominic Monaghan joins next week, perhaps that might save it.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2009)

They are starting too many story arcs, whilst not continuing the old ones, in my opinion


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 27, 2009)

wish I could Flash Forward to last episode


----------



## Gromit (Oct 27, 2009)

I am still watching it. I just don't know why. 


This week's 'deus ex machina': Dirt on the president... surrounded by the Washington turns me into a bad person so i hate being here stuff. Give me a break.
This week's poor continuity for dramatic effect: Pushing themselves down inside the car. Bam! BOOM! Oh wait they are magically all out of the car. Not a scratch on any of them.
This week's long dull drawn out unnecessary moment: The 'I heard you on the phone' chat

Its certainly not "The Wire".


----------



## madzone (Oct 27, 2009)

When is it repeated? I can't see anything on C5's site.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 27, 2009)

I quite like it.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup I'm sticking with it. I liked last nights episode


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2009)

madzone said:


> When is it repeated? I can't see anything on C5's site.



Pretty much ebery day on Fiver, tho fridays and sundays on 5 i think.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 27, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Its certainly not "The Wire".



My god it's not is it. So many plot holes this week.


----------



## madzone (Oct 27, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Pretty much ebery day on Fiver, tho fridays and sundays on 5 i think.


 Fiver?

Ok - sorted. Thanks


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 27, 2009)

The crapometer was at 10 and bending during the shoot out. To 'like a rolling stone', no less. Terrible version too.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> The crapometer was at 10 and bending during the shoot out. To 'like a rolling stone', no less. Terrible version too.



Think it was the shit Rolling stones version - really did not fit.

Reminded me of  the choosing background music bit in Big train, where they decide to use Rocking all Over The World over a poignant scene a boy and his dad putting flowers on his mums grave


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 27, 2009)

Ha ha. Would like to see that.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 28, 2009)

Found I couldn't be bothered watching this this week, which suggests last week's didn't inspire.....


----------



## beeboo (Oct 28, 2009)

Started watching one of the repeats on fiver last night.  Missed the first couple of minutes and had no real idea what was going on, watch about 10 minutes, was bored, fell asleep.

Will try to catch another of the many repeats on fiver this week, but I can see that this might well be the point where my commitment fails.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 28, 2009)

Abandoned ship after the third hour. Rather roast my own nuts over a bonfire.


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Abandoned ship after the third hour. Rather roast my own nuts over a bonfire.



Good call. Nights will be getting cold soon.


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2009)

Ep 5 was 'ok' apart from that ridiculous shoot out


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2009)

The wife (who has been a supporter despite my moans) has now given up on this too. We are switching to Monday Dollhouse.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2009)

Why why why am I still watching this?
The only good bit was the VO guy at the end with his "whaaaa"

You want to prove you can change the future? Cut your arms off. You had arms in your flash-forward right? Get a really bad tattoo on your face, don't jump off a building FFS.

Or even better rationalize that if everyone knew about the flash forward day then everyone would be waiting for it all over the world. How many people ignored the fact it was flash forward day in their flash forwards? Everyone. The whole world forgot? No. . . and anyway that would be a paradox and therefore impossible.


----------



## Liveist (Nov 9, 2009)

I really am sick of this programme. Hurry up and bring back Lost, Sky


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 10, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why why why am I still watching this?



Step away from the harmless but shit television series now, Mr. Suplex. Before your wife starts making discrete phone calls to the Maudsley.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 10, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Step away from the harmless but shit television series now, Mr. Suplex. Before your wife starts making discrete phone calls to the Maudsley.



Shes the one that's spurring me on. Shes like a pusher. You know for the bad stuff.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to step right out of the closet here. I enjoyed last night's episode.

Even Frigid-faced Fiennes couldn't mess it up completely.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 10, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why why why am I still watching this?
> The only good bit was the VO guy at the end with his "whaaaa"
> 
> You want to prove you can change the future? Cut your arms off. You had arms in your flash-forward right? Get a really bad tattoo on your face, don't jump off a building FFS.
> ...


What if the fatal accident he ends up causing is a result of not having arms?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 10, 2009)

Gromit said:


> What if the fatal accident he ends up causing is a result of not having arms?



Dur. Did he have arms in the flash forward? Yes. If he removes his arms he has changed the future. Also he is not going to be able get to his phone so easily so he wouldn't have found out about the woman who died during his 2.17 leap and wouldn't have wanted to kill himself or indeed cut off his arms. Do you see the paradox? That's why the flash forwards could never have been the future. 
I am glad at least they have settled this.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 10, 2009)

He might have grown new arms after causing the accident


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 10, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> He might have grown new arms after causing the accident



So it's true, and David Icke was right. FBI agents *are* lizards!!


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> Ok, I'm going to step right out of the closet here. I enjoyed last night's episode.
> 
> Even Frigid-faced Fiennes couldn't mess it up completely.



Two right here, I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 16, 2009)

Fiennes should be filmed in 50's monochrome it would match his husky whisper attempt at an American accent.  

Anyone still watching?

I lol at the 'I'm Spartacus' tattoo scene, something Derek Acorah could've seen coming.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

Gawd, I'm going to have to watch this again tonight. Bwahhh.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Gawd, I'm going to have to watch this again tonight. Bwahhh.



The Suplex doth protest too much, methinks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2009)

It's just become part of my weekly routine. I am nothing without routine.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 16, 2009)

I keep forgetting it's broadcast on a Monday here - I don't have a telly so watch it on-line.


----------



## Norse Goddess (Nov 22, 2009)

good Monday night entertainment


----------



## Ozric (Nov 22, 2009)

It's interesting and subtly makes you question life in a different way.....deep I know but I think it's the unique part of the program.


----------



## crustychick (Dec 1, 2009)

anyone still watching this? did it get any better?


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes and reading the book, which benefits from the Flashfurwads being 21 years hence and being a Joseph Fiennes free zone. I knows it's sometimes dreadful tosh, but the idea is good. John Wyndham would have done it beautifully. And politely.


----------



## MikeMcc (Dec 1, 2009)

last nights was better, 



Spoiler: good twist



suggestion of time travel with the hobbit designing some kit for the experiment that was photographed a year before he designed it


----------



## crustychick (Dec 1, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> Joseph Fiennes



*spit*


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 1, 2009)

crustychick said:


> *spit*



I mean can his brother not give him a tip or two? Surely looking shocked isn't equivalent in acting to having greivous piles...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2009)

MikeMcc said:


> last nights was better,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apart from the bit where everyone fainted in the first episode that has been the only bit that seemed at all interesting. Even my wife is shouting at the TV now and she used to get angry at me so much for moaning about FF. 

Fucking rubbish stuff for a mid season cliff hanger. I think I am going to just leave it now. I can't see how they can drag this shit out for four seasons.


----------



## soulman (Dec 1, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> Yes and reading the book, which benefits from the Flashfurwads being 21 years hence and being a Joseph Fiennes free zone. I knows it's sometimes dreadful tosh, but the idea is good. John Wyndham would have done it beautifully. And politely.



I read the book, and just like the series it's quite shallow. Not impressed


----------



## madzone (Dec 1, 2009)

MikeMcc said:


> last nights was better,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh! Do you know I'm so thick I didn't work that out


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I am going to just leave it now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 2, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


>



What's so funny about that then?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2009)

I still watch it but am not convinced by the earnest acting and the inappropriate rawk soundtrack.

Nice to see a Japanese company portrayed a bit more realistically than Heroes...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 2, 2009)

jer said:


> Nice to see a Japanese company portrayed a bit more realistically than Heroes...



My wife (Japanese) still complained bitterly about that (but not about heros, maybe because heros was so over dramatic where FF is trying to appear 'real'). In fact it was a turning point for her and she, like me, is now throwing her arms up in the air over the whole thing.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 2, 2009)

slooooooooooooow would like to download the rest of season 1 watch back to back


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 2, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> ...I can't see how they can drag this shit out for four seasons.


FlashForward: Production Shuts Down on ABC Drama


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 3, 2009)

oopp's


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2009)

They foresee that. I did though


----------

